# How can I print from Evince/Firefox with CUPS?



## wmichaelb (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi: After some adventures, I have managed to install FreeBSD, Gnome, got sound working, and CUPS.

Although CUPS now works and I've installed my LAN printer (HP LJ2420), I can't print from Firefox or Evince. Open Office Writer works perfectly, though. Do I need to install LPR, or ?? I'm not sure where to start. 

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 29, 2010)

Possibly you need to set the printing command to the CUPS lpr at /usr/local/bin/lpr rather than the native /usr/bin/lpr.


----------



## wmichaelb (Oct 29, 2010)

Wblock: thank you for your kind and quick response. Where/in what file do I edit this preference?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 30, 2010)

wmichaelb said:
			
		

> Wblock: thank you for your kind and quick response. Where/in what file do I edit this preference?



Depends on your window manager/desktop environment.  In xfce4, it's under Settings/Printing.


----------

